# Blind drawing and DU raffle



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone do any good this weekend at the blind drawing and DU raffles?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Drew a big zero at CC. Didn't stick around for raffle for I had to get to work.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

got a blind on long lake .not the best one but it is better than nimisila, and i don't have to leave at midnight to get a spot !


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

also shutout..we did have the tickets called on both sides of us though...so disappointing..Think that 80 acres by long will be a mad house?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

notta thing on the blind spots for nimi, long lake.
but, I did get 1 dozen blue bills and 6 black duck deeks on the raffels.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nicee who are the decoys made by?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

They are Avery Oversize deeks.(Mags).
I have never bought this brand because of the fine detailing on the deeks.
Seams as if they will want to hold a lot of dirt and mud in all that detail.
So I'm going to find out if they do hold mud or stay fairly clean.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

For some strange reason I got picked 2nd and took a great spot @ long Lake even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while..... Also won a box of teal dekes.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

My boy got choice (1st pick) on our local Lake so we finally picked up a blind. Also ended up with quite a few deeks out of the raffle. Over all it was a wonderful start for the season.


----------

